# FACEBOOK!must look at this.... REMEBER AMY?



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

oh dear guys looks like you all got pulled in to a prank.....

Amy is not only amy but she is michelle also...who is from france apprerntly

I was looking threw facebook clicked on a profile and what did i find..

check this out if you can see it...
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3 ... 2&v=photos


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

by the way.... she lives in clacton apprently!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Vs










Not sure there the same....

anyways we already decided that she was fake... that other bit of totty is probably fake tooo....

I don't trust internet networking sites...... give me a club or a pub and lots of beer and all girls look like that :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

not her profile picture..... but look further at all her photos on facebook! the same on as her avatar is in there!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm not adding her as a friend just to do that..... 

what'll that say about me..... LOL besides much better internet sites for that sort of thing :lol: :lol:

you can probably see all of her pics because your part of her "network" or added her as a friend... but for the rest of us it's too much like hard work... LOL

good find though


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2010)

We worked that out weeks ago...


----------



## dooka (Apr 28, 2006)

Am I missing something here, who the hell is she, or am I just not down with the kids anymore..


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Bella brought up the Amy thread in the MK1 forum so that explains who that was, but no idea who this over user is, and also no idea why it matters.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it just means that we didn't fall for whatever it was. :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

dooka said:


> Am I missing something here, who the hell is she, or am I just not down with the kids anymore..


You're not missing a thing Rob, don't worry about it 

Charlie


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> oh dear guys looks like you all got pulled in to a prank.....
> 
> Amy is not only amy but she is michelle also...who is from france apprerntly
> 
> ...


How were you able to throw a website?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Picked up the server and launched over the comms room?

Pretended her browser was a mobile client and not a desktop one?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

kmpowell said:


> How were you able to throw a website?


Like this?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

well i am sorry for posting....just though people would want to no that some men on the TT forum were chatting up a 16 yr old!

jesus lighten up everyone [smiley=bigcry.gif]

and in my defence who acutlly could confirm she was fake..... :roll:


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Still legal though


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> well i am sorry for posting....just though people would want to no that some men on the TT forum were chatting up a 16 yr old!
> 
> jesus lighten up everyone [smiley=bigcry.gif]


We're light  The rest of us just didn't know what this was all about :lol:


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Bella take no notice , they are only Peeded off cos they have been rumbled !! Dirty boys. :lol:


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

great spec :wink:


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

How does a 16 year old drive a TT? I'm confused. [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

robokn said:


> Still legal though


Yr bad :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

robokn said:


> Still legal though


lol legend

Wtf is this about? I not been on as much lately.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2010)

Fake or real, who cares? Pretty girl, if a little on the young side for me who is 36 in two weeks and a little old for my son who is 6.5 months. 

Hey Bella, how do we know that is YOUR real avatar, not a picture of a stunning model you scanned out of Sports Illustrated? :wink:

Doug


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

robokn said:


> Still legal though


LMFAO..... someone had to say what the others were thinking. :-|


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

deleted


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

Doug Short said:


> Fake or real, who cares? Pretty girl, if a little on the young side for me who is 36 in two weeks and a little old for my son who is 6.5 months.
> 
> Hey Bella, how do we know that is YOUR real avatar, not a picture of a stunning model you scanned out of Sports Illustrated? :wink:
> 
> Doug


I and other fellow TT forum memebers can confirm i am me in my avatar  Going to meets is a good way to see who people really are! :wink:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

the stig said:


> Hey Bella take no notice , they are only Peeded off cos they have been rumbled !! Dirty boys. :lol:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I knew i always liked you :lol:


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> well i am sorry for posting....just though people would want to no that some men on the TT forum were chatting up a 16 yr old!
> 
> jesus lighten up everyone [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> and in my defence who acutlly could confirm she was fake..... :roll:


My apologies Bella, but I've seen 16 year old's tits and they are not 16 year old's tits!

Oh yes, I was young once before the false allegations start flying around!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> I and other fellow TT forum memebers can confirm i am me in my avatar  Going to meets is a good way to see who people really are! :wink:


Tell me where and when and i'll go to that meet.....
Bring your two friends too.


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Bella, honestly life beyond the internet is quite interesting.

Plus I remember a lot of things, but remeber..... I don't even know the meaning of the word.

Also if I pulled a 16 year old I'd be high 5'ing me mum for it.... (clearly I am over 30)

Mind, she probably be poo in bed, no experience or rhythm I imagine, actually I am imagining a lot right know and yes......in bed she as much fun as a wet trump in white linen trousers.

John


----------



## Digi (Oct 20, 2009)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> well i am sorry for posting....just though people would want to no that some men on the TT forum were chatting up a 16 yr old!
> 
> jesus lighten up everyone [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> and in my defence who acutlly could confirm she was fake..... :roll:


Your intentions were good, that was the main thing.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> id have her, maybe they are sisters and up for a 3 way,,,


Your always up for everything and anything! :lol:


----------



## Colinthecop (Jan 2, 2008)

denTTed said:


> Also if I pulled a 16 year old I'd be high 5'ing me mum for it.... (clearly I am over 30)
> 
> Mind, she probably be poo in bed, no experience or rhythm I imagine


Who, the 16yr old or your mum....?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Colinthecop said:


> denTTed said:
> 
> 
> > Also if I pulled a 16 year old I'd be high 5'ing me mum for it.... (clearly I am over 30)
> ...


MILF'S are the best in bed :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Dotti said:


> MILF'S are the best in bed :lol:


Need the proof!


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Best breakfasts as well


----------

